# Family complete! - Tissot Heritage PR516 GL



## ditoy_eagle

I was able to purchase the last piece from WUS member hrasco185, thanks man!

With the arrival of the black variant on black leather strap with deployant, the foursome is complete!

On stock OEM straps:









On 3rd party straps:









The silver on Hirsch Modena golden brown, the Tissot deployant fits perfectly:

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The blue on a porous racer strap with blue stitching:









The black on a Nato strap:

















The gold variant on a Nato Heritage with matching gold hardware:









My past posts when I got the previous 3 models below:

It was love at first sight when I saw this baby, so I got it minutes after I saw it available in our country!

It's only 40mm. The 20mm lug size bracelet kinda floats above the wrist, not like the usual strap that hugs the wrist (see my last photo). Because of this, it wears a bit bigger. I really love the racer bracelet! The dial is dark blue, hard to get the blue shimmer with indoor lighting.

Here are the photos, hope you guys like it too!

Unboxing:

















































Dial:

























Profile:

























































The bracelet uses the old-style double-hook type clasp:

































Wristshots:

















































I haven't seen actual photos of the watch in any other forum, so this will help those considering this piece.

*UPDATE 24 hours later:*

I thought that there was only 1 silver available in the Philippines so I settled for the blue. A forum member form the Philippines posted about seeing another silver one on the losse in one of the local ADs.... so now I got the silver PR 516 GL! I am happy to have 2 of these babies :-!

Sharing the photos:


































*UPDATE:*

I couldn't resist the power of the gold variant as well :-d










Here are wrist shots of the Gold variant on leather racer strap with deployant:


























And the Trio:










>>>>>>>>>>>>

*Update May 28:*

This is a becoming a bad vice - completing a family 

With the arrival of the black variant on black leather strap with deployant, the foursome is complete!

On stock OEM straps:









On 3rd party straps:









The silver on Hirsch Modena golden brown, the Tissot deployant fits perfectly:

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The blue on a porous racer strap with blue stitching:









The black on a Nato strap:

















The gold variant on a Nato Heritage with matching gold hardware:


----------



## leewmeister

Congrats on a thorough collection! I especially like the silver on the Modena strap.


----------



## mikeynd

Super sweet collection.I must be getting old,cause my favorite is the gold with the silver dial.wow


----------



## The Naf

Yup sounds like ur getting old to me  my personal favorite is the black dial on the NATO strap. Really gives it that racy sporty look. Congrats in the collection...


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Looks like you've got it bad my friend!! lol :-d .........says me with a rather large vintage Tissot collection!! 

I like the design of this model.......already have two of the originals, and several others with the same case design, so may well add one at some point.

I like all of those, but the black dial on the red black & white Nato really stands out!!

Enjoy, and wear in good health :-!


----------



## masbret

Wow! Neat! Awesome collection. I love the blue dial one.


----------



## ditoy_eagle

Thanks guys!


----------



## KUNISMAN

Love them, I´ve been eyeballing this Tissot since I saw it on a mag. This is the first time I see it on "the flesh" and was a little disappointed with the way the bracelet looks on the wrist but the dial surpasses every inicial expectation.
Thanks to you I´m surfing the web for a specimen of blue shade. Thanks...


----------



## krayzie

Gee thanks OP I told myself today I have to have one after looking at your pix and walked all over town (must have visited a dozen ADs) just to find this: blue dial with rally bracelet. I never thought this would be a rare model in my neck of the woods. I love it and the watch matches my Lamy pen from the same design era. Just perfect!


----------



## krayzie




----------



## ryancharles

Funny...I was in an AD this evening looking at a different brand and this model completely caught my eye. I think this is the first time any Tissot watch has had that effect on me. Might have to get one...eventually.


----------



## oetang

Awesome collection, it had the same effect on me last week it completely caught me offguard at the AD. The best feature for me was sapphire/dial it really pops out and makes this watch look at least 5 times it's actual cost. It was a bit strange though fitting this one on my wrist especially with the bracelet, but gonna reconsider seeing all the different strap combinations here very nice.


----------



## Bo-CuL

krayzie said:


> Gee thanks OP I told myself today I have to have one after looking at your pix and walked all over town (must have visited a dozen ADs) just to find this: blue dial with rally bracelet. I never thought this would be a rare model in my neck of the woods. I love it and the watch matches my Lamy pen from the same design era. Just perfect!
> 
> View attachment 789834


Hey, I am considering to get this watch as well. Since we live in Toronto, could you advise me your favourite AD? If I may ask where did you buy the watch and did you get a good deal?

Thanks


----------



## krayzie

I found this watch at RightTime, which is a tiny corner store on the 2nd floor inside of Sears at the Eaton Centre. They had the gold case one and this blue dial one (which I bought). I've seen the silver dial with rally bracelet at the two watch stores in Yorkdale, and Ben Moss seems to be carrying the black dial with leather band. I haven't seen this watch anywhere else unfortunately.

I like the Chinese AD Time Circle in First Markham Place / Pacific Mall but when I looking for this watch the staff were on a 2 week vacation. I don't think I've seen this model there either.

My only beef is that you can't wear the rally bracelet loose, it has to fit just right, otherwise the oversized crown will dig into your upper wrist / hand making it very uncomfortable. Good thing you can resize the band readily with a can opener on a Swiss Army Knife.


----------



## ditoy_eagle

I love the rally bracelet so much that I paired it with my Omega Speedmaster pro too:


----------



## Bo-CuL

krayzie said:


> I found this watch at RightTime, which is a tiny corner store on the 2nd floor inside of Sears at the Eaton Centre. They had the gold case one and this blue dial one (which I bought). I've seen the silver dial with rally bracelet at the two watch stores in Yorkdale, and Ben Moss seems to be carrying the black dial with leather band. I haven't seen this watch anywhere else unfortunately.
> 
> I like the Chinese AD Time Circle in First Markham Place / Pacific Mall but when I looking for this watch the staff were on a 2 week vacation. I don't think I've seen this model there either.
> 
> My only beef is that you can't wear the rally bracelet loose, it has to fit just right, otherwise the oversized crown will dig into your upper wrist / hand making it very uncomfortable. Good thing you can resize the band readily with a can opener on a Swiss Army Knife.


Thanks for your information! I will check it out for sure.


----------



## Redrum

ditoy_eagle said:


> I love the rally bracelet so much that I paired it with my Omega Speedmaster pro too:


You need to put them on mesh!!


----------



## Tony Duronio

Very nice..love the case design and look of that one.


----------



## ErikBRak1m

Nice all 'round - Super collection, and the band swaps are pretty stellar, too! Nice one!


----------



## Jolly Rancher

Hi,
I'm looking to get one of these. Really nice watch. But I am not sure if it will fit my wrist. Can you tell me:
1) Your wrist size.
2) The total length of the watch (incl. the lugs).

Thanks very much!
JR


----------



## Diego Sevilla Ruiz

WOW! Just wow! I want to buy one of these definitely. I'll save a little bit. I just have to go to the store to try them in my wrist to see which one (black, blue, etc.) fits better my taste. Congrats on your collection!

d.


----------



## ditoy_eagle

My wrist size is 6.75"

I was able to get the vintage PR 516 Chrono from the 1970s. It's only at 38mm with the crown, but houses a Lemania 1783 manual movement, same as omega 861 speedmaster professional.


































A month later, I was lucky to have found the harder to find red bezel version of the Chrono PR516 with the same Lemania 1783 manual movement based on the Omega c. 861:










































Sadly though it only came with a generic black leather strap.... but God must be good when I was able to purchase the original racer bracelet for this piece a week ago!


----------



## bva

love the blue dial version - one of my fave tissot reissues


----------



## Charlesthecoco

This is my favorite post of all time. Especially since I'm trying to own "one" myself. Spectacular pictures! 

I am extremely jealous right now...


----------



## RubyC4

Wow, very nice! I just bought a Seastar 1000 and I want a PR 516 as my next watch. If you don't mind me asking, how much does the chrono with the red bezel go for?


----------



## fastbarry

bva said:


> love the blue dial version - one of my fave tissot reissues


I just got a blue dial with the rally bracelet. I knew they fitted a bit oddly but just loved the look so much. It is a good companion to my gold PR516GL from the 1970s. 
I have large wrists at 7 3/4 inches. The bracelet was almost at its maximum to fit. The solid section of the bracelet on the side of my arm that the little finger is on dug into me at the point where the flexible section joins to it. By lying the watch on a soft cloth upside down and supporting the bracelet where it attaches to the watch with one thumb I was able to use my other hand to push down on the other end and open out the curve a bit. It is not easy and I used a fair bit of weight to achieve the result I wanted. The bracelet now fits me much better and is closer to my wrist at the point it attaches to the watch.
Because the solid section now wrapped further around my wrist it was necessary to readjust the bracelet length. I now have 4 instead of 2 of the small sections protruding from the adjuster portion.

The watch is currently gaining 25 sec per day. Hopefully it will settle down soon.


----------



## RedVee

These are gorgeous


----------



## Mike 67

Very nice, hi Im new here I recently purchased this watch does it look in good condition, thanks


----------



## poorANDcheap

my tissot on a bund


----------



## poorANDcheap

on Hadley Roma cuff


----------



## Jason_Jordan44

Very nice!


----------



## Mislem

My blue dial, just came from Saudi Arabia


----------



## Sandstoned




----------

